# anyone tried the teflon brushes???



## Brush head (May 9, 2009)

I would like some feed back on the Teflon coated paint brushes? I hear they are suppose to really lay the paint down and clean up very well. Also, any brand suggestions and are the good for oils and stains? Thanks


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Am I supposed to look it up myself, and then lay it out for you? 

aren't spammers supposed to add a link to whatever they are pushing?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Am I supposed to look it up myself, and then lay it out for you?
> 
> aren't spammers supposed to add a link to whatever they are pushing?


:laughing:


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> Am I supposed to look it up myself, and then lay it out for you?
> 
> aren't spammers supposed to add a link to whatever they are pushing?


 Thank you for volunteering, and lay it out with pictures. Thanks, you da man.:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

waho6o9 said:


> Thank you for volunteering, and lay it out with pictures. Thanks, you da man.:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> and then lay it out for you?


Why not? Teflon bushes are reputed to lay out paint very well.

Not only that, I use one to stir my scrambled eggs, and you can clean eggs off it a LOT quicker than you can with a china bristle brush. 

:chef:


----------

